

Bitcoin 2.0: It's the platform, not the currency, stupid - duivestein
http://www.slideshare.net/patricksavalle/bitcoin-20
I hope this research report interests the Hacker News community. It&#x27;s a vision about how Bitcoin is going to alter the world even more than the Internet. Hope you like it. Comments appreciated.
======
davidy123
lots of breathless hype, but how much can't be done by money, and how much is
really about disruptive (in the often worst sense) fluidity, and bald evasion?

